# A tricky question!



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

This is one for the brainboxes on here!

I am looking to move to Dubai in a couple of months and this is the scenario.

I am a British male married to a Muslim and I have converted to Islam from Christian. We haven't had an Islamic blessing or anything, but technically I would have to put Muslim down as my religion (as it is forbidden for a Muslim female to marry a non Muslim) Ignoring visa issues.. Will I be able to apply for an alcohol licence? My understanding is that Muslims are not allowed alcohol licences, but I'm not sure if this applies to everyone. I believe that the documents go to the police for verification, so telling a porky about my religion would also be a no no..

As my job would involve a significant amount of networking, would it hinder this if I am unable to get a licence?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As I understand it, Muslims cannot apply for or hold an alcohol licence in the UAE.

That said, if you visit one of the outlets in emirates other than Dubai, that do not require a licence, you will find numerous shoppers wearing the dishdasha buying alcohol.

As for restricting your networking, it shouldn't make any difference


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

AJMAN N UAQ is the best place..


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Now this opens another can of worms... If I was stopped in the car with alcohol bought in another Emirate, then that's an offence isn't it?

When I said networking, it would involve taking clients for dinner/lunch so would they be able to use their licence and I pick up the tab..?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, if you were stopped, it could cause problems.

As for your scenario about clients, I have never had to produce a licence anywhere whilst having a meal.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

you will never be asked for a licence to buy alcohol in a bar/Restaurant, although I'm not sure what the law says about this


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

You will not need a licence to buy drinks at a bar..however you will need 1 the buy and stock alcohol from shops..yes there is always the option of buying from Ajman or Um Al Quwain but make sure you travel with someone who has a alcohol licence so that even if you are stopped you will not have a problem.. 
The other option also is Duty Free whilst traveling you can buy and stock if you don't have a licence.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Willsy1 said:


> This is one for the brainboxes on here!
> 
> I am looking to move to Dubai in a couple of months and this is the scenario.
> 
> ...



As others have correctly stated, muslims cannot obtain an alcohol licence. This means that you will not be able to buy alcohol from the booze shops (A+E & MMI)in Dubai and also that you should not keep any in your home. Others have said you can buy alcohol from other emirates, but without a licence you ought not to be transporting it through Sharjah or keeping it at home.

Outlets never ask people for a licence when serving alcohol in hotels or restaurants.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I was in Muscat last week and saw a veiled omani woman in a nightclub drinking a bottle of heinekin - how i wish i could have taken a pic!!!!!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

im sure they would have arrested you for doing so ...haha...!!!


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. 

I did read that hotels etc.. checked for licences but if that's not the case it should be OK. I'll just have to get a neighbour to buy and hide my "moonshine" stash instead of keeping it in my house!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Willsy1 said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> I did read that hotels etc.. checked for licences but if that's not the case it should be OK. I'll just have to get a neighbour to buy and hide my "moonshine" stash instead of keeping it in my house!


Get it delivered - centaurus international will deliver to dubai


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

have bought here in Abu Dhabi a few times without a licence, saves having to drive through Sharjah, but then again I drive AD to Dubai daily.

the shop is at the National hotels Building near ADNEC


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Get it delivered - centaurus international will deliver to dubai


arent they located in Ras Al Khaimah.. Do they have a branch in Dubai and do they charge for delivery??


----------

